# Cpl. Jamie Steeves



## Nfld Sapper (3 Jun 2012)

Cpl. Jamie Carson Steeves

1976-2012








The death of Cpl. Jamie Steeves of Oromocto, NB occurred on Thursday, May 31st, 2012 at the Dr. Everett Chalmers Regional Hospital. Born April 12th, 1976 in Amherst, NS, he was the son of John and Nancy (Stiles) Steeves of Kingston, NS and husband to Jocelyn (Rafuse) Steeves.

He was a devoted and loving husband and father who was committed not only to his family but also to the military. He proudly served the last four years with the Lord Strathcona's Horse (Royal Canadians). He will be sadly missed.

Jamie is survived by his wife, Jocelyn of Oromocto, NB; his children, Madisyn and Rhyley Steeves; his parents, John and Nancy; his sister, Jennifer Lutley (Cst. Michael) of Stratford, PEI and two nieces, Kailey and Emily.



He was predeceased by his paternal grandparents, Jack and Mildred Steeves and his maternal grandparents, Bedford Stiles and Elaine Stiles-Bird all of Amherst, NS.

Visitation will be held at the Oromocto Baptist Church on Saturday, June 2nd, 2012 & Sunday, June 3rd, 2012 from 5-8 pm. A funeral service will be held at the church on Monday, June 4th, 2012 at 2 pm with Rev. Dr. Perry Hanley officiating. Interment will be in the Oromocto Pioneer Gardens. For those who wish, donations in memory of Jamie may be made to a Trust Fund for Jamie's children at the Oromocto Scotiabank or to the Canadian Cancer Society. Oromocto Funeral Home has been entrusted with the arrangements


----------



## REDinstaller (3 Jun 2012)

RIP   

The Regt had hosted Cpl Steeves and his wife during Ex Steele Ready. He quite enjoyed the time out in the field.


----------

